# Damon diadema care?'s



## fireultra (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello.  I was wondering if anyone could provide some info on how to care for the Tanzanian Giant Whipscorpion.  How often should you feed babies and adults?  Can they be kept in groups?  Any other info would also be great.  Thanks a lot.  Matt


----------



## steve055 (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.invertcare.com/caresheets/other/Whipscorpions/Damondiadema.html


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 9, 2004)

Click here to download my care sheet on the bizarre critters.


----------



## fireultra (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  How would I go about breeding them?  I just purchased 3 young ones.  Thanks.  Matt


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Feb 17, 2004)

*Tanzanian tailless whipscorps*

Hi Matt,

I have kept and bred these in captivity with success. If you keep them in groups make sure to feed them well. They will cannibalize. They are easy to breed. What you want to do is give them a large enclosure. Don't worry about depth of substrate, a couple inches to a few inches will do. Add dead wood stacked for them to climb under. They love hanging upside down from wood. They also like to climb on vertical or slanted concrete. The more climbing material the happier they are. Add leaf litter and a water dish as well. Plants can be included if you like. Mist two out of five days (this time of year). 

Suggested temps: 74F-75F nighttime, daytime: 88F-90F (this time of year)

Suggested humidity levels: 60% daytime to 100% nighttime. (this time of year)

As long as they are well fed, they will leave each other alone, even cluster together in groups. Breeding is easy. Just leave them together, well fed. 

Take care,

Paul


----------



## fireultra (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you very much.


----------

